# Breast pain (engorgement) at 8 months



## cloa513 (Mar 26, 2016)

My wife has of late had breast pain and started expressing to relieve it. She always breastfeeds and currently supplements with mashed foods. She was trying to minimise breastfeeding time but it has sort of backfired as our son didn't eat enough last time. I told her that she should first breastfeed and then feed the extras. Anything more to help the situation.


----------



## sarahdawes (Mar 5, 2016)

cloa513 said:


> My wife has of late had breast pain and started expressing to relieve it. She always breastfeeds and currently supplements with mashed foods. She was trying to minimise breastfeeding time but it has sort of backfired as our son didn't eat enough last time. I told her that she should first breastfeed and then feed the extras. Anything more to help the situation.


Yes, I would breastfeed first, and supplement with food. At this point in time, your baby is still dependent on breast milk as the first source of nutrition. This will also help with engorgement issues she experiences.

If she does want to stop breastfeeding at the moment, then you may have to consider supplementing with formula as well as the food to ensure that baby gets enough to eat.

Hope that helps
Thanks
Sarah


----------



## cloa513 (Mar 26, 2016)

No interest in stopping. B/feeding first isn't enough. Currently she is in pain.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Is it definitely engorgement causing the pain? 

Thrush can cause shooting pain in the breasts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cloa513 (Mar 26, 2016)

Does thrush pain in breasts occur occasionally? It is only once every few days. She has no other obvious symptoms. The pain got less after expressing but I think because she does it by hand she doesn't remove much. I offered to buy a machine but she wouldn't accept.

In raw case I was allowed to massage her right breast, it is rock hard on the inner side.


----------



## sarahdawes (Mar 5, 2016)

If she is reducing breastfeeding time, then she may well be suffering from engorgement, as the breasts have to get used to reducing their supply. Cabbage leaves or cold flannel will help


----------



## cloa513 (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. I understand your answer after a quick google search. When expressing, some liquid seems to expressing not from the nipple. Its seems clear. Its spraying out and mixing with other milk in a tissue that she throws away. Am I observing that right and what is it? Also she throws away breast milk in bottle (it is not very much) when it separates into layers- it is stored in a fridge. I don't think it necessary to- what do you think?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

The clear fluid could be lipoid fluid from the Montgomery tubercles (the little bumps on the areola). It's an oily substance secreted during breastfeeding to keep the nipples lubricated.

And no, you definitely do not need to discard separated breastmilk. It's just the fatty and watery components settling according to their respective weights. Gently swirling the bottle (don't shake, it damages the proteins) will recombine them.

This is some info on the safe storage of breastmilk http://kellymom.com/bf/pumpingmoms/milkstorage/milkstorage/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cloa513 (Mar 26, 2016)

Could the pain be due to lipoid fluid build up without it leaking and thus producing obviously oily nipples-Is that possible? I urge her to see a doctor (I'll pay if need be) but it is unlikely that she will even though she was mostly out of action for a few hours on Saturday.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

It is possible to have a blocked Montgomery duct but that would generally be obvious and appear like a small abscess or red, painful lump rather than generalised breast pain. 

If the pain is intrusive enough that it is sending her to bed for several hours then I think it is definitely worth seeing someone about. A bit of random discomfort or pain can be part of the rich tapestry of the breastfeeding journey but it shouldn't be sending you to bed for hours. There is clearly something going on if that is the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marteen (Aug 28, 2016)

My Girldfriend had also problems with breastfeeding. She stoped when our son was 8 months old. Some people told her not to stop but the pain was terrible for here. In the first month we supplemented it with an organic formula. We got the formula from myorganicformula and it was okay for our son.


----------



## KissMr222 (Aug 30, 2016)

BREASTFEEDING - Breastfeeding How to breastfeed


----------



## tinalovely100 (Jul 11, 2015)

Did your wife try to use sucking milk machine to collect milk? This way can reduce the pain while feeding the baby directly in case he has some teeth.


----------



## emitchell (Sep 27, 2016)

My wife was also having same problem. She managed for 2 months and then stopped breast fedding after 10th month.


----------



## Chirina (Jan 6, 2017)

Marteen said:


> My Girldfriend had also problems with breastfeeding. She stoped when our son was 8 months old. Some people told her not to stop but the pain was terrible for here. In the first month we supplemented it with an organic formula. We got the formula from myorganicformula.com and it was okay for our son.


It's not new that babies sometimes use their teeth while breastfeeding, I used some special balm.
It is important to breastfeed though at least for some time. Pumping milk and using formula are a good option as addition to breastfeeding!
I think every mother has to decide for her own if she can do it or not! Others have no word in it


----------

